# Shop mats/pads



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Keep reading articles on the groups, and in the magazines about cushioning mats for the shop floor. 

I think this just nuts. Buy a good pair of work boots that actually fit well, and have a cushioned sole. I have several pair of these, http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2233-red-wing-shoes/2233-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown
That I have been wearing for years. They cushion at least as well as most mats, and go wherever I go. When the soles wear out, the local boot shop resoles them for $30/pair. 

I know that the initial cost is a little high, but they fit well, breath well, and properly cared for will last for decades, just like any other high quality tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

After about 6 months of break in, I have worn nothing but my red wings. I did have to get the $50 arch support insoles but the most comfortable boots/shoes I have ever owned. 
Where are you getting your boots re-soled? I took my boots to Red Wing to see about getting them re-soled and they gave me a price of around $100. Would be cheaper to just get a new pair in my opinion....


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have worked on concrete 10 to 12 hours a day for the last 40 years. 40 years ago my shoes cost $50. Now I pay $200 every 8 months or so with $50 inserts. I don't use mats in my shop because of tripping hazzard. Given the choice, I would have a wood shop floor in a heartbeat.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

A brand like redwing while higher priced you get a lot for your money in service such as fittings cleanings, etc. my last pair I got there they gave me one 11 and one 11-1/2, never had any other shoe store do that before to get me the proper fit.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 on all the positive comments about Red Wings. I bought my first pair of Iron Rangers earlier this year and after a bit of break in, they are the best shoes that I've ever worn. I wear them in the shop all day and my feet don't suffer like they used to when wearing sneakers. I added a pair of Dr. Scholl's inserts and they are incredibly comfortable and supportive. Shop mats are just one more thing to keep clean!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Heavens to Betsy those are expensive!  I could use some new boots but keep thinking about all the tools I could get for that. :laughing:


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Just consider them high quality american made tools, that will last twenty years or more with proper maintenance. 

And the last pair I bought was only $130, but that was about ten years ago. The dealers frequently sell for less than msrp.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

mikekahle said:


> After about 6 months of break in, I have worn nothing but my red wings. I did have to get the $50 arch support insoles but the most comfortable boots/shoes I have ever owned.
> Where are you getting your boots re-soled? I took my boots to Red Wing to see about getting them re-soled and they gave me a price of around $100. Would be cheaper to just get a new pair in my opinion....


The ones I have resoled have the soft soles like the mats are made of. They are specifically made for working on concrete. The new soles glue on, so it is a lot easier to replace them than the heavier lug soles. The resoles come in different hardnesses, I get the medium ones. The soft ones are too mushy.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

